# Miller Lite Cobia Invitational



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Captains meeting Wednesday April 15th. Fishing days April 16-18. Captains meeting and scale will be located at AJ's Seafood and Oyster Bar in Destin. Entry fee is $750 per boat until April 5th. After April 5th it is $850/Boat. 
We also have optional cash awards categories as well. We will have dock parties each night of the tournament for the registered participants. We gave away $135,325 last year. This is a great tournament and we would like to see you there.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Great tournament!


----------

